

Ask HN: AWS or Dedicated Server - binalpatel

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;d like to hear you all host your websites&#x2F;applications&#x2F;businesses on and why. Is it AWS, or do you use something dedicated from companies like Softlayer&#x2F;OVH&#x2F;etc.<p>I&#x27;m currently researching both to host an application I&#x27;m working on, and would love to hear your thoughts on this.<p>Thanks!
======
ltcoleman
AWS should work fine for you, but I would spend a lot of time up front going
through the AWS security blog to make sure your infrastructure is secure. I
was bit by this and experienced a hack within 2 hours of starting up my first
ec2 instance. I learned quite a bit back then from that.

AWS can be very expensive depending on what your application will do.

